# Any Pronto Users?



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I've just (re)configured my Philips Pronto RU990 to work with VM TiVo.
I have both S1 and S3 TiVos configured in this CCF, if anyone is interested


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I don't have a Pronto, but I'm planning to program my One For All when I've finished with the old TiVo. I've never been keen on the peanut remotes.


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

Brangdon said:


> I've never been keen on the peanut remotes.


Burn him! Heretic! ;-)


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I had a OneForAll, but the Pronto remotes are nicer with the changing screens, and it does my lights via RF (which are wired into HomeEasy sockets)

Surprisingly I know someone who had a Pronto who then got a Harmony, which has a much smaller screen! :\

Still, I've sent the CCF to two people who asked for it, so hopefully it'll help them out


----------

